# Beztēma >  Feļetons par lieliem pirkstiem mikrokosmosā, jeb SMD lodēšana.

## lauraiss

Godināti, biedri un līdzcilvēki. Vēlos padalīties ar pārdomām par mazu lietu lodēšanas pieredzi, varbūt kādam noder tālākās dzīves gaitā.
Baigais palags sanāca, tie, kuriem nepatīk gari teksti, lūdzu pārtraukt jau tagad. Pārējiem, halāts, tēja un var palasīt. Varbūt liksies interesanti, par lodēšanu no cilvēka, kurš nelodē.

Nedaudz priekšinformācijas:
Viens no maniem hobijiem - vācu vecus dzelžus. Bet ļoti specifiskus dzelžus - mani aizrauj vecas videospēļu konsoles, un jo vecākas, jo labāk. 
Par cik finanses ir ierobežotas, pārsvarā savus dzelžus modificēju. Jā, man nav nekādu aizspriedumu ļaut sev izpausties ar disketēm,
diskiem un kasetēm, ja konsole netiek sacūkota, neatgriezeniski sabojāta vizuāli vai tas nemaina spēlēšanas pieredzi.

Pie lietas:  
Nonāca man rokās lielisks eksempārs PlayStation 2 pirmās versijas. Tas ir šāds:

Liels, pamatīgs dzelzis. Nav nekas rets, un vēl ne īsti retrodzelzis, tomēr izceļas ar iespēju atskaņot gan PS2 gan PS1 spēles. 
Skaidrs, ka vajag "modčipu". Ja veči no "Biolats" (Rīgā ir tāds kantoris, kas ar šo jātni ņemās) to var, arī es varu. Godīgi būtu teikt, šis nav mans pirmais modčips, esmu tādus uzstādījis, viss  strādā.

Internetos tie modčipi ir visādi - īstie, labie par 50+ eur, un ebaya Ķīnas ekvivalenti par 1.5 eur. Būdams skops un ņemot vērā pēdējo gadu pieredzi ar lieliem nosaukumiem bet maziem krāniņiem, izlēmu, ka tie paši sūda čipi, tikai citā platītē. Pasūtīju divus, ja nu viens defektīvs.

Gaidīto puskredītkartes izmēra platīšu vietā, saņēmu divus 50 centu izmēra sūdiņus. Šajā brīdī, sāka parādīties attāla nojausma par tuvojošajiem mēslu cunami. 
Labi, ko tur daudz, google vaļā, manuāļi priekšā. Pirmā skaidrā lieta - konkrētajam čipam vajag 21 vadu pielodēt. Skaidrs, ka nebūs fiksais ķepļeps, tā ka noorganizēju galda lampu un izlemju visu darīt lēnām un pamatīgi.
Izlasīju lietotāja Obsis rakstu par "Sevišķi daudzkājīgo SMD montāža", bet neko konkrētajam gadījumam neguvu. Ņemās viņš ar kautkādiem mikroskopiem, noteikti rokas dreb, lodēšanas stacija, pastas, šņabis, uzgaļi... man nav tas gadījums, kad vajag tik sarežģīti.
Pirmais ko man vajag, ir paši vadi. Interneti saka, ka modčipiem vislabāk ir "kynar 24-30 AWG solid wrapping wire". 
Apskatos, ko nozīmē AWG, "wrapping wire" hvz ko nozīmē (ietīšanas vads?), "solid" loģiski ir monolīta dzīsla. Meklēju LV internetos jo ebayi ir ilgi, a man tā, ka vēlākais rīt vajag. Nagi niez. Ormiksos un līdzīgajos kā parasti nav, Elfa piedāvā bezmaz kilometrīgus ruļļus simtu vērtībā, tādi vadi ir mistiskā internetveikalā, kurš aizdomīgi tirgo visu, sākot no čipšiem beidzot ar čipiem, pie velna. Nu reāli, kynars ir noteikti kautkāds ebreju vecis un AWG ir vienkārši vada resnums. Pie Elfas esmu, tur protams tāpat jau ciet, jo šie strādā tad kad visi baltie cilvēki, tāpēc drošu soli speros iekšā cenuklubā. CAT5 tīkla vadi ir monolīti kapari ar 24AWG.
Zelta vidusceļš. Pie reizes atradu tur 0.7mm alvas spolīti.
Skaidrs, vadi ir, skatos šo bildīti: 

, attaisu vaļā konsoli, izceļu pamatplati un b**1! 1@3!!34 ....
Tādā lielā kastē, viss uz plates ir pārsteidzoši maziņš. Apskatos čipu, pie kura kājām jālodējas - da es pat nespēju izskaitīt pie kuras kājas jālodē. Es knapi redzu tās kājas. Skaitot no tuvākas malas, katrai kājiņai pielieku papīrīti lai zinātu kur apstājos, tāpat viss šilierējas un 3 reizes skaitu no sākuma. Kādi tur kynari 30AWG, tur tas mikroskopiskais vads ko rokās knapi turu, proporcionāli pret kāju izskatās pēc kanalizācijas rores.
Pi*** pilnīgs, drebošu lūpu, bālu seju saskrūvēju konsoli atpakaļ un eju gulēt. Man ir samelots. Tajā sūda bildē ar shēmu, nav saprotami izmēri. Un tas 50 centu modčips ir nolādēti milzīgs, salīdzinot ar to, pie kā man jāpielodējas.

Nākošā diena ir svētdiena. Ja es šito neizdarīšu, nekad vairs nevarēšu turēt rokās lodāmuri, sievai acīs nevarēšu paskatīties, bērniem zudīs autoritāte.
Sāku visu no sākuma. Meklēju mazus vadus. Kautkāds vairākdzīslu vads ar pīto zemi, supertievs. 
Izķidāju, izvelku zemi, atpinu vaļā - nu gan toč ir, praktiski neredzams, pilnīgi neiespējami lietot, tātad noteikti derēs.
Izraku kautkādu vecu tīkleni ar čipu, kuram kājas tik pat mazas, kā upurim. 
Sameklēju mazāko no lodāmuriem (noname), kas man ir, 25W, novīlēju galu, iemērcu kautkādā figņā kas ir tipa flux un vēl kautkas piejaukts (rozīnes)
. 
Apalvoju galu. Tuvojos mikrenei ar ~20 piegājieniem, un tikai vienu reizi sanāk pieķert vienai kājai vadu.
Aizbraucu uz "Depo" meklējot kautkādus štruntus citām sadzīves vajadzībām, a tur priekšā "trešā roka".

Uzreiz nācās salabot un modificēt, lai vispār kopā turās. Lodēju atkal. Nu neder man tas palielināmais, jā detaļu it kā redzu labāk, bet nevar dabūt normālu stikla leņķi, riktīgi kropļojas dziļuma izpratne, neder. Nolieku trešo roku plauktā, turpat kur trešā kāja un piektais ritenis.
Parauj histērija un salodēju visas kājas kopā.

Nākošajā dienā pēkšņa atklāsme, tak atbilde man visu laiku bija deguna priekšā. Protams, ne es pirmais, kurš nespēj mikrenes kājām piecepties, tāpēc attapīgi zēni atraduši alternatīvus punktus. Un lodēšanas shēmā tie labi redzami. Iepriecināts mēģināšu atkal.
Bet vadi. Tie eksperimentāli tievie neder, jo tiem nav izolācijas. Meklēju atkal, kaut ko tievu un atrodu vecu 1'4" FDD šleifi. Ļoti piemēroti, ja padomā - izolēts, iekšā tievs un patiesībā tak domāts datu pārraidei.
Akurāti visu salodēju, sanāk diezgan liela miskaste, jālodējas joprojām pie čipa kājām, bet cita - biosa čips ar krietni lielāku laukumu kur izpausties. Taustāms rezultāts:

Zemei un elektrībai lieku mazus gabaliņus toš pašus CAT5 vadus.
Ieslēdzu, un ... tiešām, strādā. Konsole ieslēdzas un redz manu čipu, parāda logo, tieku čipa settingos. Bet matricas dzelzis nelasa. Pamatīga ņemtne bija tie alternatīvie punkti, 

, patiesībā šie punktiņi ir ārkārtīgi sīki. Lasu tālāk, cilvēki internetos raksta, ka zemei jābūt 2cm vai mazāk, citādi varot gadīties kaut kāds mistisks "ground bounce", dēļ kā daudziem rezultāts ir kā man. Lodēju nost, saīsinu. Neticami, tiešām, strādā, bet lasa tikai PS1 matricas. 
Nu ko, amats rokā, ja reiz saīsinot zemi, kaut kas aizgāja, saīsināšu visu. Visu var saīsināt, ja nevis ietiepīgi liek modčipu ar uzrakstiņu pret sevi, bet pagriež. Visu nolodēju, smuki salodēju atpakaļ. Nomocījos ar biosa čipu, to kurš no modčipa pa labi. Tās kājas jau brūnas no flukšiem, neredzu ne velna, alva klāt nelīp, vadi, kājas, lodāmurs nocūkots ar neizbēgami pakusušu plastmasu no vadu izolācijas. Nav man tās skaidu švammes, tīru paberžot pret flukša bundžiņas malu. 
Darbojos līdz diviem naktī, līdz konstatēju, ka mans lodāmurs vairs nekausē alvu. Viena puse kausē, otra nē. Nodega? Pētu sīkāk, izrādās vienā pusē spicītei izberzusies tāda pamatīga bedre, kurā ievelkas visa šķidrā alva, tā puse karsē otra nē. Lodāmura gals, nevis kā smaile, bet kā āķis palicis. Tas neder, jo man to alvu vajag pavisam minimāli, nevis pilīti. Pirmā doma - spice ir ar tukšu vidu, izberzies caurums, alva sūcas kaut kur iekšā.
Pamēģināju izskrūvēt - izrādās viņam nav tukšs vidus. Iepriecināts uz skapi, smilšpapīra nav, vīlītes nav, ņemu koka vīli, burtiski nodrāžu galu smailu, spīdīgu, pabeidzu ar sievas nagu vīli. Atkal uzkarsēju, tajā pastā iekšā, apalvoju - strādā kā jauns, pat vēl labāk. Rīt uz darbu, jau pustrīs, bet jāturpina.
Pabeidzu lodēšanu, visu saliku kopā. Lielisks skats, nu piekrītiet taču:

Atšķirība starp to kā bija un ir tagad, no vadu garuma un organizācijas viedokļa, ir nenoliedzama. 
Pieslēdzu pie TV, konsole nestrādā, deg uzreiz visas gaismiņas, uz ekrāna nav bildes. Na*** cienītie, es eju gulēt.

Nākošā diena darbā bija elle, es jau divas dienas jājos ar to dzelzi, bet kolēģi mācas virsū ar visādiem neinteresantiem un mazsvarīgiem niekiem. Neko nespēju padarīt, domās esmu pie sava galda, ar smirdošiem alvas dūmiem un maziem vadiņiem. 
Mājās esot, atskrūvēju konsoli, pačakarēju, aizskrūvēju, kaut ko, kas drošāks, vēl bišķi palodēju. Drošības pēc paķeru multimetru, visur signāli staigā, īsais nekur nav, savienojumi ir. Pēc pāris šitādām salikšanām/izjaukšanām, ar dziļu neprieku konstatēju, ka plates otrā galā, kur vispār nebiju bakstījies, nokritis maziņš sacietējis alvas gabaliņš un īsina divus tos mazos klucīšus, hvz kas tie ir, diodes, drošinātāji vai pretestības, nezinu un nav arī svarīgi. Izvācu ārā, salieku PS2 kopā, lampiņas vairs nevietā nedeg, tomēr bildes nav un nekas nelādējas.
Lasu internetos, un saprotu nenoliedzamo - 10 reizes pārlodējot, cīnoties ar atalvošans pīni, bakstoties un čakarējoties, esmu pārkarsējis un nodedzinājis to pašu nelaimīgo biosa čipu. Nolodēju visu smuki nost, notīrīju, savācu, saliku kopā, ar neapbruņotu aci pat nepateiksi, ka baigi bakstīts, bet pilnīgi noteikti beigts.
Neesmu baigi bēdīgs, atradīšu citu eksemplāru, kā teicu, nav nekas ekskluzīvs un finansiāls ieberziens uz ~25eur, no kuriem daļa ir izejmateriāli, kuri man vēl noderēs. Tomēr esmu guvis fantastisku pieredzi. Melošu, ka labprātīgi ķertos vēlreiz kam tādam klāt, bet bail nav.
Esmu drošs, ka ar otru reizi man izdotos. Vai ar trešo.
Protams Biolats to dara par pārdesmit eur stundas laikā, bet tad nerodas šādi domraksti.

----------


## next

Taadus zirnekljus vajag lodeet ar МГТФ vadu.
Tievs, lokans, izolaacija nekuust.
Ja no rokas peerk tad jaapaarbauda kaa lodeejas (izolaacija nav hermeetiska un ja gadiem shkjuunii glabaats - buus izmetams).

----------


## lauraiss

Protams, ir neskaitāmas lietas, ko vajadzēja darīt pareizāk - nepareizi rīki, nekāda pieredze, nevajag darboties kad esi sanervozējies un tā. Es redzēju, kā čaļi tās kājas lodē pieliekot lodalvas stieplīti pie kājiņas čipam vienlaicīgi ar vadu - nekādas pilināšanas un jāšanās. Tur mana 0.7mm alva tuvu nestāv, minu, ka 0.25 vai mazāk, bet ar šo rakstu es vairāk gribēju pastāstīt kādam, kurš uz ko tādu parakstās, ka jātne būs nenormāla un laika ziņā Tev nav iespējas tur baigi cepināties. Arī iespējas labot un pamēģināt citādi nebūs daudz.

----------


## Isegrim

Offtopic. _Jātne_ - to ZA vārdulizētāji izdomājuši _piša_ vietā?

----------


## lauraiss

'Jātne' pielipa no viena darba kolēģa, nezinu, kas ir ZA, zinātņu akadēmija vai zāļu aģentūra? Ja ar kaut ko esi nojājies, process ir bijis jātne.

----------


## M_J

Par tiem vadiem - līdzīgos gadījumos lietoju transformatoru tinamos vadus. Apmēram 0,2mm diametrā, ar lakas izolāciju. Turklāt tie nav jāpērk. Pietiek izārdīt kādu vecu, nevajadzīgu trafiņu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Foršs palags, ar humoru, bet žēl, ka beigās nesanāca.
"Wire wrapping" ir montāžas metode, kad savienojumi tiek veidoti nevis lodējot, bet ar speciālu rīku vada galu bez izolācijas stingri uztinot uz detaļas kājas, kura ir kvadrāta formā. Tipiski šo izmantoja dažādā industriālā, skaitļošanas un sakaru tehnikā, kur ar šo tehnoloģiju veidoja savienojumus iekārtas šasijā starp spraudņiem, kuros spraužas plates. Runā dažādi - vieni saka, ka šāda montāža pēc laika rada lielas problēmas un ir grūti diagnosticējama, citi atkal saka, ka ļoti droša montāžas metode. Komentēt nevaru, pieredze ļoti minimāla. Tīri uzskatāms montāžas piemērs.
Par vadiņiem. Cat5 vadi, manuprāt, maketēšanai un modošanai ir ļoti nepiemēroti. Tiem izolācijai ir zema kušanas temperatūra, un vads ir 1mm diametrā, kas ir samērā resns un tālu no lodēšanas vietas sakarsē vadu, attiecīgi kausē izolāciju. Plus lodējot šī izolācija "velkas" prom no lodēšanas vietas, tā lodēšanas vietu padarot nedrošu un neglītu. Nu, un tas ar ko jau saskāries - 1mm ir daudz par resnu šitādiem sīkiem darbiem.
Pats es lietoju Tevis minēto "kynar wire" lai ko tas nozīmētu. Pārbaudīts piemērs no ebay. Vadiņš ir visai tievs, lokans, bet tā kā tas ir viendzīslas, tas ir viegli arī formējams lai panāktu glītu rezultātu. Vēl pluss - piešaujoties ar to strādāt, tas nav pat īsti jātīra no izolācijas. Maketējot pietiek nokniebt un tad uzreiz alvot vada galiņu. Tas apalvojas un izolācija nedaudz saraujas atstājot pietiekami garu galiņu lai pielodētu smalkā vietā. Šo izmantoju dažādu maketu veidošanai arī vecu dzelžu remontiem/modiem.
Vēl viens variants ko neesmu pārbaudījis - ir nopērkams viendzīslas vadiņš, kurš izskatās pēc tipiska emaljētā vada, bet lakas vietā izolācija ir poliuretāns. Attiecīgi, vadiņš ir izolēts, pat tievāks par "kynar wire", jo izolācija ir plānāka. Bet nav problēmu notīrīt vada galu, to var uzreiz alvot, poliuretāna izolācija nav karstumizturīga.
Vēl viena nianse - redzu, ka vadus stiprini ar skoču. Gan jau tas ir OK vadu vidusdaļā. Tomēr ja tas jādara tuvāk pie lodējumiem vai pat tieši pie tiem, iesaku sagādāt kaptona lentu. Tā ir tāda zeltaini brūngana lenta, kurai ir ļoti augsta kušanas temperatūra. Tik tikko pamēģināju - pie lodāmura max 450 grādiem tas nekūst. Pats ar to nebaidos kaut ko stiprināt vai izolēt arī tieši pie pašiem lodējumiem.
Par lodāmura gala bedri - pazīstama situācija, visdrīzāk tas ir tā dēļ, ka lodāmura gals ir nevis metālkeramikas, bet gan tīra vara un tad lodējot tāda bedre rodas - vai kušņa dēļ, vai arī varš šķīst alvā, bet, jā, man arī tā bijis, kad sen atpakaļ vēl lodēju ar krievu 40W lodāmuru.
Ak, jā, *Isegrim*, konkrētajam procesam ir vēl viens termins - pisāža.

----------


## Isegrim

_Sorry!_ Pēc datoru beidzēšanas ar galvenēm, kājenēm, atkritnēm etc., secināju, ka _jātne_ sāknējas no šejienes.

----------


## Isegrim

Alva tiešām šķīdina varu. Tāpēc jau tika izdomāti dzelzs klājumi lodāmura "dzelonim" (tā krievi saka -_ žalo_). Kad pārklājums nost, _process pošol_ (Gorbijs). Bet iepriekšminētās _skrutkas_ nodrošina labu kontaktu. Nav bijušas problēmas.

----------


## Didzis

Nezinu, kā to vadu tīšanu ap kantainu kontaktu sauca angļu mēlē. Vismaz Google par to gandrīz klusē. Bija tāda tehnoloģija kautkad manā jaunībā. Nu sūds, sūds un vēlreiz sūds. Jā, varbūt telefona centrālēs, kuras tāpat pēc desmit gadiem maina, der, bet ne citai tehnikai. Man stāv mājā viens zemfrekvences pastiprinātājs, kuram visi starpbloku savienojumi ar Wire wrapping. Nu pilnīgs pipec. Viss nosūbējis, kontakti nepārtrauukti zūd, pārlodēt dēļ oksīda nav iespējams. Domāju, ka tapēc šī tehnoloģija nomira dabīgā nāvē.
Nekā labāka pat svinu saturošu alvu nav izdevies inženieriem izgudrot. Jevropas normas gan šo alvu neļauj tagad izmantot, bet lodējumi ar bezsvina alvu ir kas līdzīgs Wire wrapping. Autoram varu tikai ieteikt stipri pievērst uzmanību alvai, kuru izmanto lodēšanai. Tur ne jau diametram tik liela nozīme, kā sastāvam un kušanas temperatūrai.

----------


## karloslv

Ē, e, par bezsvina te nedierst, kā teikt. Pēdējos vairākus gadus ir tapušas daudzas konstrukcijas ar SnCu sakausējumu (Sn99.3Cu0.7) jeb piemērs - https://www.lemona.lv/?page=item&i_id=151384, un viss strādā fantastiski. Lodēt ir viegli, nekādas pārkarsēšanas nenotiek. Tā ka iesāliet to savu svinu, kungi  :: 

Vairāk par alvas pasauli var te uzzināt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solder#Solder_alloys (tik daudz, ka slikti jau paliek). Labāka par minēto varētu būt Sn99Cu0.7Ag0.3, kas arī ir dabūjama šajos platuma grādos, bet to neatradu 0.5mm izmērā.

Upd: atradu arī alvu ar sudrabu 0.5mm: https://www.lemona.lv/?page=item&i_id=189455

----------


## Didzis

Gan jau ir labas bezsvina alvas, bet ķīniešu ražotāji, acīm redzot, par tām neko nezin. Burtiski nesen vienu adapteri laboju. Nu pilnīgs pipec, nevis lodējumi. Alva birstoša, nelodējas, viss šleifs vaļā. Domāju, ka visu izsaka cena un uz alvu var ietaupīt. Interesanti, ka uz medicīnas aparatūru un militaŗo tehniku Eiropas savienības direktīvas neattiecas. Šai tehnikā var izmantot veco alvu un acīm redzot ne bez pamata. Neviens tak negribēs, guļot uz operācijas galda, ka kautkāds savienojums, dēļ bezsvina alvas, zaudē kontaktu un elpināšanas aparāts apstājas. Citādi Tev Karloslv ir taisnība. Var dabūt labu bezsvina alvu. Es tikai gribēju autoram norādīt, ka alvas markai, veicot pulksteņmeistara lodējumus, ir liela nozīme. Pats esmu lodējies pie mikrenes kājām un zinu kāds čakars tas ir. Ar vadiņiem gan nekad neesmu iesprindzis. Ņem tik kādu vecu transformātoru un piemeklē tik tievus vadiņus.

----------


## Obsis

Mmmjāāā. Būtu tak sazvanījis mani, pieteicies vizītei, un būtu visu parādījis dabā. Tur nu paties nav nekā pārcilvēciska, bet parastam DIP montāžas izmēram pierastie instrumenti ir pilnīgi nederīgi. Šai izmēru kategorijā labi strādā spicgala lodāmurs ar mikroskopu. Lupa tikai tad ja esi ĻOTI jauns un sprauns, un ja daudz šādi lodēsi tad samocīsi rumpi-pumpi un vairs nebūsi.

P.S. apstiprinu, ka šādā situācijā PEV-PEL 0,15...0,30 tinamie vadi komplektā ar aspirīna tableti ir labākais iespējamais risinājums un arī termolīmes pistole tur par skādi nebūs.

PPS: Par to lupu - arī es uz tās iekritu astoņdesmitajos gados. Jau toreiz tā neturējās kopā, bet mūsdienās drīzāk brīnums, ka Tev izdevās to atdzīvināt. Nopietni cilvji ņem galda lampas pantogrāfa kāju un uzmontē uz tās labu gaismas avotu un fotopalielinātāja kondensora lupu, tā gan spēcīgāka gan reizes desmit lielāka diametrā.

PPPS:""Izķidāju - nu gan toč ir, praktiski neredzams, pilnīgi neiespējami lietot, tātad noteikti derēs.""  Žetons par šito  ::

----------


## Tārps

> P.S. apstiprinu, ka šādā situācijā PEV-PEL 0,15...0,30 tinamie vadi komplektā ar aspirīna tableti ir labākais iespējamais risinājums


  Šinī gadījumā tā nebūs labākā izvēle, jo jākasa, jādedzina vai kā citādi jātiek galā ar lakām. Pareizā izvēle būs ПЭТВЛ-1 vai ПЭТВЛ-2 vads, kas jau speciāli tam domāts lai lodētu : Провод, изолированный Эмалевым Высокопрочным Теплоснойким покрытием в два слоя на основе полиуретанового Лака (провод облуживается без предварительной зачистки эмали и без применения травильных составов)

----------


## Didzis

Vienmēr var būt pareizais variants un variants ar materiāliem, kuri ir pie rokas. Vecs trafiņš parasti ir kautkur plauktiņā, bet ПЭТВЛ-1 vai ПЭТВЛ-2  speciāli jāgādā. Es vēl neesmu sastapies ar vadu, kura laku nenoņemtu aspirīna tablete. Jā smirdoņa pamatīga, bet toties tablete stāv katrā aptieciņā. Es vienmēr pieturos pie principa, ka jāizmanto viss kas ir mājā pa rokai. Kad sākas ''lielražošama'', vairāku vienādu iekāretu izgatavošana, tad protams pērkam pareizos materiālus un detaļas, jo tā vieglāk strādāt.

----------


## sasasa

Man gan vairāk pie sirds iet МГТФ, ja tas ir tas kas Latgalītē. Viegli, ērti, ātri. ПЭТВЛ-1 neesmu mēģinājis. Gan jau ka arī ērti, ja nav jātīra izolācija, bet no tiem lakotiem vadiem man vienmēr bail viņus piespiest pie plates, ka kaut kur uz īso nesaiet. Ar МГТФ tādā ziņā bez problēmu.

----------


## lauraiss

*Isegrim* - tad es to lodāmura galu izkausēju ar alvu?! Nekad nebūtu iedomājies. Biju pilnīgi pārliecināts, ka norīvēju pret bundžas malu, tīrot kušņus. Bet tas izskaidro, manu neizpratni, kad alva nedaudz ilgāk esot uz lodāmura zaudēja visas labās īpašības, palika drupena un nespīdīga. Reāli nu es tik daudz viņu neberzēju pret malu lai caurumu izberztu. Tad man tagad jauns uzgalis jāmeklē, kurš nav no vara.
*Kodolskiltava* - bildēs var redzēt, es ar skoču tikai pielipinu lai netīšām nenorautu, kad esmu apmierināts ar rezultātu, skoču nomainu pret karsto līmi. Man patīk tā karstā līme - labi turās, normāli izskatās, var mazas piciņas uzlikt un ja vajag, diezgan viegli nāk nost. Un es nezinu, kā skočs uzvedās pēc gadiem, ka neizkūst vai nepaliek tizls.
МГТФ - nu nez, apskatījos, viņš tak daudzdzīslu, pītais. Man no bērna kājas liekas, ka ar tiem ir mocības. Un par uztīšanu - neredzu kur aprakstītajā pasākuma kautko varēju uztīt, ap celi var vienīgi aptīt. Kynara vadi nav normāli nopērkami, bet savukārt emaljētie vadi mani biedē - esmu amatieris un lai arī cenšos uzmanīgi, man gadās kasjaki - lasīt par to nolādēto alvas gabaliņu un es arī procesa vidū, neskatoties, paķēru lodāmuri aiz labākā gala. Vairs nesāp, bet projektiņu atceros katru reizi uz pirkstiem paskatoties. Tad lūk - es pat nemanīšu, ka kautkur aizķerot tam emaljētajam vadam nočakarēšu izolāciju un redzams tas nebūs. Tāpēc trafu vadi un līdzīgie man nederēs. 
*Obsi* - man nav tā labākā redze vairs, ikdienā arī vazājos ar optiku, tāpēc liku cerības uz to palielināmo. Sūdusūds, pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs, tur Tev piekrītu. Atdošu sīčiem, lai nodedzina māju vasarā.
Vispār materiālu izvēle bija šāda, jo esmu ellē ratā nepacietīgs. Iespēju un prasmju robežās cenšos strādāt kārtīgi un tīri, bet neciešu, kad procesi apstājas jo kaut kādu mazu štruntu jāgaida divi mēneši no hongkongas.
Par alvām - man ir laba alva, pašam patīk, Sn60/Pb40. Esmu pāris reizes iegrābies lētā ķīnas bezsvinā, skarbi lamājies un pat ja labas, dārgas bezsvina ir lieliskas, vēl neesmu nobriedis tās mēģināt. Zini kā, ja Tev gadās riktīgi sūdīgs "golfs", diez vai tavs nākošais auto būs A6, pat ja vislabākajā komplektācijā un čomi iesaka.

----------


## lauraiss

*Kodolskiltava*: "Tīri uzskatāms montāžas piemērs.", šis man ļoti atgādina manu virtuves tvaika nosūcēja sietiņu pirms tīrīšanas.

----------


## M_J

Smalkiem darbiem lietoju tā saucamās juvilieru brilles, ir šādas:
http://www.semicom.lv/Mērinstrumenti...0857_2041.html
bet vairāk lietoju un labāk patīk vecās, krievu ražojuma, kuru bildi nevaru uz sitiena atrast, kuru lēcas ir kvalitatīvākas un no stikla, ne plastmasas. Ja vēl pieloka priekšā papildus lēcu, tad tīri labi var lodēt samērā smalkas lietas. Ar pārāk smalkām lietām gan neaizraujos, paša konstrukcijās smalkākā lieta, ko izmantoju ir QFN28 korpuss.

----------


## lauraiss

*Kodolskiltava* - "Maketējot pietiek nokniebt un tad uzreiz alvot vada galiņu". Šī ir lieta, kuru nekad neesmu sapratis. Iespējams tur arī slēpjas visas manas problēmas. Es nekad neesmu lodējis neko tik lielu, lai varētu apalvot vadu. Zinu, ka tā ir normāla prakse, un tā vajag, bet vienkārši necērtu kā. Man ir mazs, tievs vadiņš. Es viņu sakarsēju - alva nelīp, viss paliek pie lodāmura. Es viņu iemērcu fluksī, pietuvinu lodāmuru, fluksis ar smaku aiziet griestos, alva nelīp. Es viņu satinu mazā cilpiņā, alva tāpat paliek pie lodāmura. Es varu uztaisīt pilīti uz lodāmura, iemērkt tajā vada galiņu un tik pat tīru izvilkt ārā. Viss šis projekts ir lodēts sekojoši, un es neko gudrāku izdomāt nevarēju:
1. Paņem pilīti uz lodāmura.
2. Triec lodāmuti pret flukša vāciņu lai kautkādas pļekas nokrīt tajā (starpcitu, drīz vecgada vakars, laimes jālej)
3. Pieliec mazākajai pļekai vadiņu pavisam klāt, spiežot virsū
4. Tuvini lodāmuri bet tā lai nepieskarās, citādi viņš uzreiz, kā bomzis bezmaksas alu, iesūks visu pie sevis
5. tā alva aiztek pie vadiņa, ļauj atdzist, un tev ir vadiņš ar pļeku.
Jā, esmu mainījis temperatūras, esmu smērējis šito zieķi, alvas ar iekšā kanifoliju un bez, nelīp man nekas pie vadiem. Nu nekādi. Vadiņi jau tumši paliek no karstuma un mocīšanas, nekas tur nelīp. Ja nav runa par 2mm pīto vadu, es necērtu, ko nozīmē apalvot. Nekad, nevienu vadu nav izdevies "apalvot".
Es jau situ plaukstiņas, ja alva pie lodāmura līp, pēc iespējas tuvāk smailei. Pastas kaut kādas vai kur tas noslēpums?

----------


## sasasa

> Es nekad neesmu lodējis neko tik lielu, lai varētu apalvot vadu. Zinu, ka tā ir normāla prakse, un tā vajag, bet vienkārši necērtu kā. Man ir mazs, tievs vadiņš. Es viņu sakarsēju - alva nelīp, viss paliek pie lodāmura. ...


 Vai nu tu lodē alumīnija vadus vai arī kaut kādus vecus apsūbējušus jau melnus, kas šķūnī atrasti pēc 10 gadiem. Mazs tievs vadiņš var būt arī lakots, tad nu laka gan jānoņem. Citos gadījumos nevaru iedomāties kā tīrs vads var neapalvoties.

----------


## lauraiss

Ir vēls, rīt uztaisīšu video un parādīšu. Moš man kautkāda ļauna acs uzlikta.

----------


## next

Video uztaisi.
Bet jau ieprieksh jaasaka - ko nevar apalvot to nevar salodeet.
Bez variantiem.

----------


## ddff

Uzliec vadu uz kolofonija klucīša un pieliec lodāmuru ar alvu. Ja nelīp- tīri vadu.

ddff, jau 30 gadus šitā

----------


## Waldis

_Vecs trafiņš parasti ir kautkur plauktiņā, bet ПЭТВЛ-1 vai ПЭТВЛ-2  speciāli jāgādā._

ПЭТВЛ ir tas - jēla kapara krāsā, kuram izskatās, ka lakas nemaz nav. Un gan jau, ka Tev, Didzi, viņa pietiek, un darboties ar to ir pulka labāk, kā ar aspirīnu bakstīties! Man ir līdz pusei iezāģēts lodāmura stienītis, pielieku tai spraugai alvas/ kolofonija stiepli, sprauga piepildās ar alvu. Tad lieku tajā vada galu, mirklis, mazs dūmiņš, un gals apalvots! Tu vēl aspirīnēsi 10to, kad man jau būs gatavs 100tais!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nav vienas universālas lodēšanas sistēmas un katros apstākļos jāizvēlās piemērotākā. Stāv man buhtās slavenais МГТФ vads, bet man tas nekad nav paticis. Vot nepatīk un viss. Būtu kaut daudzkrāsains, tad ok, bet salodē žgutu un fig ko izsekosi. Toties daudzkrāsaini vadi ar ftoroplasta izolāciju  patīk. Tie gan neder smalkmehāniķu lietām. Nemīlu tās ''pulksteņmeistaru'' modernās štelles un tievus vadņus, tikai pie baigās nepieciešamības, uz mikrenes kājām lodēju. Jebkurā gadījumā tas ir šķūnings. Normāli ir uzkonstruēt attiecīgu iespiesto plati un tad nav jānodarbojas ar šitādu jāšanos. Autora gadījumā tas ir vistīirākais šķūnings, bet nu ja vajag, tad citu variantu nav.
Valdi, gan jau čemodānā, ar tinamajiem vadiem, ir arī ПЭТВЛ drāts, bet es vienalga visus tinamos vadus vienmēr aplodēju ar aspirīna tableti. Par skādi nenāks. Nelodēju tādus galus simtos. Simtos es lodēju koaksiālos kabeļu galus kaut tie skaitās krimpējami, toties nekad neviens BNC štepselis nav gļukojis. Tāpat visādus SMA vai N conektorus bieži sanāk lodēt. Tur gan kabeļiem un štepseļim cilvēcīgi izmēri.

----------


## korkis

To vadu tīšanu ap kantainu kontaktu sauc par wire wrap un ir angļu valodā informačija par to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire_wrap . Tam pat ir speciāli instrumenti gan pistole kas uztin vadu, gan rokas instruments. Mani interesē kādus no tagad nopērkajiem lakotajiem vadiem var lodēt pa taisno bez nekādiem aspirīniem?

----------


## JDat

Jā...

Viens hobijists pirmo reizi pamēģināja pats palodēt. Lieliski! Tā tik turpināt!

Tālāk katrs vecpūpēdis sāka mācīt kā jādzīvo.

Jā var ar aspirīnu lodēt, var izvairītes no SMD. Var lietot svina vai sudraba alvu. Utt. Katrai metodei ir savi plusi un mīnusi.

Tomēr... Kodolšķiltava pieminēja labu vadiņu, kurš lodējas bez aspirīna. Vai tas ir slikti? Offtopikā (tāpēc ka pieminēja kur tādu vadu izmanto) panesās ka wirewrap ir slikti utt. Ziniet ko. Kamēr lasat krievu forumus, tikmēr atcerietes: Amerikāni tomēr nosēdināja cilvēku uz mēness. Un, jā, kompītis uz borta tika uztaisīts ar wirewrap savienojumiem. Tātad. Ja krievs nemāk izmantot (patiesībā māk militārājā un kosmosa tehnikā) wirewrap, tas nenozīmē ka tehnoliģija ir sūds. Vienkārši jāmāk lietot. Tas pats par SMD, ja nemāk lodēt, tad tas nenozīmē ka SMD ir sūds. Tepat dažs labs foruma biedrs uz ceļgala (na koļenke) salodēja elektroniku ar sudraba alvu un QFN korpusā esošu mikreni, kura lido uz raķetes. Tā ka nav ko gānīties ka "manējā metode" ir vislabākā. Katrs lieto, to ko māk lietot. Nav ko nolikt pārējo, nezināmo un neapgūto.

----------


## JDat

Un vēl!

Autor! Stāsts ir pietiekoši amizantā valodā. Prasās pēc sava blodziņa. Skaisti!

----------


## Didzis

SMD tehnoloģija ir ļoti laba, tikai tad, ja izgatavota speciāla plate un viss smuki tehnoloģiski salodēts. Priekš šķūninga, ar lodēšanos pie mikrenes kājām, pie tik maziem izmēriem, nu nav tas nekas ērts un labs.
Ja par wirewrap, tad, ja tā būtu tik laba, kapēc tad nosprāga? Par lodēšanu nekas labāks un lētāks pagaidām nav izdomāts. Man plauktā stāv ne jau krievu pastiprinātājs, bet slavenas rietumu firmas ražojums, kur savienojumi ar wirewrap. Nu netur tāds savienojums ilgus gadus, bet to pašu gadu lodēti pastiprinātāji vēl tagad ir cieņā un labi kalpo. Wirewrap ir ka slīdzīgs krievu skrutkai, tikai satītiem vadiem skrutkā ir daudz lielāks saskares laukums un tā kalpo giodam.

----------


## Tārps

Viss jau tajā tīšanas tehnoloģijā būtu labi, ja vien vienmēr tinamais vads būtu uz mikroniem precīzs, no nemainīga materiāla (cietība), un tinamajam precīzu spēku varētu iestādīt. Taču dzīvē tie visi lielumi ir vairāk, vai mazāk, mainīgi. Tad arī sākas - vai nu uztinamais vads par dziļu iegriežas kantēs un trūkst pēc laika, vai iespiežas par maz, un ar laiku zaudē kontaktu. 
  Atceros, bija tāda vidējā skaitļošanas mašīna ar "wire wrap" tehnoloģiju taisīta. Nu viens vienīgs čakars. Un vēl jāņem vērā katra elementa savienojuma pārejas pretestība. Es ar to domāju to kantaino stienīšu pievienojumus platei, kuri tāpat bija vai nu lodēti, vai kniedēti (presēti).

----------


## Waldis

_Amerikāni tomēr nosēdināja cilvēku uz mēness. Un, jā, kompītis uz borta tika uztaisīts ar wirewrap savienojumiem._

Amerikāņi uz Mēnesi tikmēr lidoja, kamēr gandrīz aizlidoja reizi vairāk, kā atgriezās. Un akurāt dēļ datora, cik atceros.

_SMD tehnoloģija ir ļoti laba, tikai tad, ja izgatavota speciāla plate un viss smuki tehnoloģiski salodēts._ 

Nav Tik traki - uz Argusa maketplates SMD tīri glīti sanāk!

_visus tinamos vadus vienmēr aplodēju ar aspirīna tableti. Par skādi nenāks. Nelodēju tādus galus simtos._

Tālajos gados iznāca ar ''Radio Rock'' saskarties. Tad arī nācās saprast, ko nozīmē vārds ''simts'' Aptiekā aspirīns būtu aptrūcies...

----------


## Didzis

Aspirīna tableti es lietoju tikai lakotiem vadiem. Normāliem un tīriem vara vadiem to nafig nevajag. Drīzāk pat kaitīgi, jo apirīns būtībā ir skābe. Cita lieta dzeltenie ķīniešu vadi un savienojumi. Tos brīžiem pat cinka hlorīdz neņem. Kur tie mērgļi tādus metālus dabū, nezinu, bet dzelzi vieglāk lodēt.

----------


## Waldis

_Aspirīna tableti es lietoju tikai lakotiem vadiem.

_Nuja!Tiem pašiem, no kā UIV spolītes tin.  ::

----------


## Didzis

UIV spoles cenšos tīt no plikiem vadiem. Nafig vēl ar laku cīnīties. Lielākā problēma, ka pliku vadu var dabūt tikai izdīrājot no izolētiem elektrības vadiem noraujot politelēnu nost. Nekur neesmu redzējis vara montāžas vadu bez lakas vai politelēna izolācijas .

----------


## karloslv

Starp citu - te vairākas reizes redzēju bīstamu (vai vismaz nevēlamu) tendenci - *lodāmuru mērkt kusnī*. Laikam teju visi tā ir reiz sākuši un visiem nosēdies prātā tēls ar tēti, kurš iemērc lodāmuru kolofonijā, un paceļas smaržīgi dūmi, taču tas viss ir garām. Kāpēc - tāpēc, ka tas nosacīti strādā tikai spaiņu lodēšanai. Ideja, ka iemērc pietiekami dziļi un daudz, lai viss kolofonijs vēl nepagūst iztvaikot, pirms lodāmuru pieliek pie _biznesa_ vietas, strādā tikai daļēji. Jo kolofonijs (un teju visi kušņi) ne tikai iztvaiko, bet arī pārogļojas un vēl visādi piedrazo. Un tad rodas klasiskie padomju stila pārdrazotie lodāmuri, kuri tiešām katru reizi jau ir jāmērc kaut kur iekšā, lai vispār darbotos, vai arī jāvīlē un citādi mehāniski jāatjauno.

Tātad - kusnim patiesībā vienīgā vieta, kur dzīvot, ir *lodējuma vietā*, nevis uz lodāmura. To var risināt vai nu ar pastas veida kusni vai nu lodalvu, kurai kusnis ir iekšā. Tad to pašu vadu alvošanu daudz vieglāk un rezultatīvāk būs darīt tā - ja pasta, tad iemērcam nedaudz vada galu pastā, lai tā tur pieķeras, tad pieliekam *tīru* lodāmuru klāt (kaut kādas alvas klātbūtne ir ok, bet tikai svaigas un nenooksidētas), pavisam īsi uzsildam (galvenokārt siltums nododas caur kūstošo kusni, kurš turklāt karstā stāvoklī ir ķīmiski aktīvs un ņem nost oksīdus), un gandrīz tūlīt pat liekam klāt lodalvu vietā starp lodāmuru un vadu ar mērķi izveidot _tiltiņu_, t.i. pili, kas termiski savieno abus priekšmetus. Pēc tam viss aiziet pa skaistu eksponenti, vienkārši _barojam_ vēl alvu (ja tā ir ar kusni, tad viss atrisinās pats no sevis, ja nav, tad droši vien ķēpīgāk). Ideālā un meistarīgā gadījumā pēc šīs operācijas lodāmura gals paliek *tāds pats kā bija* - bez liekām alvas pilēm, bez kušņu paliekām, un vads ir apalvots, un arī gandrīz bez kušņu paliekām (tātad, kopumā tos vajag tikai nedaudz). 

Lodāmuru kondīcijā savukārt uztur ar *ūdenī samitrinātu švammi* (speciālu, nekūstošu). Šāda operācija ir viegla, tā netraumē īpaši lodāmuru, un to var un vajag darīt pietiekami bieži, tad lodāmura gals vienmēr izskatīsies tīrs, bez melnumiem, un ar plānu, nenooksidētu alvas kārtiņu. Tā noņem arī lieku alvu, ja tāda uzkrājusies, vienkārši saripinot to lodītēs. Tvaiks visu notīra, ja nav lietots kolofonijs un smagākas drazas, kas jau ir _iekaltētas_. Tāpēc kolofoniju nelietoju vairs daudzus gadus. Ar smalkiem instrumentiem tas nav savietojams.

Dažādiem remontiem un labojumiem mēdzu pastveida kusni uzlikt nelielā daudzumā uz labojamās vietas. Jebkurā gadījumā pēc lodēšanas ir jānotīra viss no kušņu paliekām.

----------


## Didzis

Nu labi, es laikam, no SMD lodētāju viedokļa tiešām ''spaiņus'' lodēju. Visu mūžu esmu kalifoniju lietojis un netaisos no tā atteikties. Vada glu man daudz vieglāk pielikt pie kalifonija gabala un ar lodāmura galu uzkarsēt, lai kalifonijs to apņem. Tālāk jau mierīgi to var aplodēt alvu paņemot uz lodāmura gala. Nu nav man trīs rokas, lai ''staba galā'' reizē turētu alvu, lodāmuru un kabeļa galu. Pasta arī nav ērta kautkur putekļaina darbagalda sadales skapī. Cita lieta plates lodēšana darbnīcā uz galda. Tur protams pasta un alva ar kalifoniju. Tad Tu Karlos visu pareizi saki. Ar to es tikai gribu teikt, ka nav vienas universālas receptes lodēšanā. Viena lieta salodēt 100 BNC vai XLR štepseļus, cita lieta 70m tornī vējā un lietū lodēt N konektoru resna kabeļa galā, bet vēl pavisam cita lieta lodēt mikroskopiskas SMD detaļas siltā labratorijā zem mikroskopa.

----------


## Isegrim

Kārlim cepums! Es brūķēju gaišā kolofonija šķīdumu etilspirtā priekš pcb darbiem. Iepriekš ar to nolakoju lodlaukumus un izvadus. Dēļ ierastā _bardaka_ uz darba galda,  ir gadījies pāris reizes pudelīti apgāzt - skāde nepatīkama. Varbūt kāds ieteiks ko labu no tagad pieejamiem gatavajiem smērējamiem, mērcamiem, pilināmiem kušņiem. 
Bet resnus vadus, tsk. daudzdrāšu, tiešām labāk apalvot uz kolofonija gabaliņa.

----------


## karloslv

Vo, Isegrim pieminēja megatehniku, kas man arī ļoti patīk - lakošana ar spirtā/acetonā šķīdinātu kolofoniju. Tam ir tieši lakas konsistence, t.i. kolofonijs tur ir salīdzinoši maz, bet ir, un vienmērīgi izšķīdis. Šis ir ļoti labs solis tieši pēc platītes izkodināšanas, kad esi ieguvis lielu laukumu ar totāli neaizsargātu svaiga vara kārtu, kura ātri vien sāk oksidēties. Tādu nolakojot, iegūst divas lietas uzreiz - tā kādu laiku ir aizsargāta pret elementiem (kad laka pilnībā nožūst, tā pat vairs nav lipīga), un lodēt jebkuru smd detaļu ir prieks, jo pietiek tikai pielikt nedaudz alvas un visi celiņi un izvadi alvojas gandrīz paši no sevis.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

*Isegrim*, no pastām ieteikt varu Amtech ražotu pastu, kuras divi veidi vismaz agrāk Argusā pārdevās. Kad ar roku nākas lodēt SMD mikroshēmas ar daudziem izvadiem, tām pielodēju izvadus divos stūros, tad pārējos izvadus no smalkas špricītes ar adatu noklāju ar šo pastu. Ar lodāmuru, kuram ir 2mm plats uzgalis pēc tam sanāk visai ērti pielodēt. Ja nu kāda kļūda, to var izlabot ar "zeķi", jeb vara vadiņu pinuma priekš alvas noņemšanas un beigās nomazgāt ar Kontakt-PCC līdzekli. Mazgājas nost gan grūtāk kā kalifonijs. Kaut kad domāju pamēģināt kādu citu pastu, tīri tā, lai apgūtu ko jaunu.

----------


## Ints

man mazliet palicis igauņu izstrādājums jootepasta
oriģinālbildi nevaru atrast.Tūbiņa no PSRS laikiem, bet pie 3.5 V lampiņas cokola ļoti labi lodējās.
Kautkāda skābe tur bija. Nenomazgāts, ātri sazaļoja.

----------


## Didzis

Isegrim, uzreiz var just, vecā skola  ::  Es arī izmantoju spirtā šķīdinātu kalifoniju un nekādas speciāla spastas tad nevajag. Svaigi kodinātu plati nolako ar to šķīdumu un bēdu nezini. Pareizi saki arī par par pudelītes apgāšanos. Tapēc jau es saku, ka daudzkur ērtāk lietot cietu kalifoniju. Nekas nevar apgāzties, vai iekris pastas bundžiņā. Katriem darbiem specifiski apstākļi un kautkur tornī lodēšanas staciju augšā nenesīsi un ar pastām neķēpāsies. Tur jaudīgu gāzes lodāmuru ar plakanu galu līdzi jāņem. Savukārt labratorijā var ar 2mm apaļiem lodāmura galiem niekoties.

----------


## JDat

Nesaprotu kāpēc ar lodstaciju jālien staba galā? Tas ir apmēram tāpat kā; var SMD lodēt ar cirvi, bet ar ERSA tomēr sanāk labāk. Savukār vējos staba galiņā neglābs ne ERSA ne 100 lodāmurs. Kungi, nesprotu kāda huja p[ec jūs ar vienu instrumentu darat visu. Vecais triks: kas der visam, tas neder nekam. Gluži kā TV reklāmā. Nu tak vienreiz sāciet sevi cienīt un lietojiet piemērotus instrumentus. Ar kalktu plakano skrūves galvu var skrūvēt, bet ar skrūvgriezi, tomēr labāk sanāk.

Lai lodstacija paliek uz darba galda un gāzes lodāmurs priekš staba. Kuram idEJotam atkal vajag jaukt koā mušas un kotletes? Kā tādi pajoliņi.

----------


## Didzis

Pilnīgi precīzi, katram darbam savs štruments. Vienkārši karloslv te iepriekš teica, ka lodāmura galu nedrīkst bāzt kalifonijā un viņam ir daļēja taisnība, bet tas attiecas uz mazajiem lodāmuriem, kuru galiem speciāli pārklājumi.Liela lodāmura galu, kuru vēl pats esi uz laktas nokaldinājis, mierīgi var kalifonijā pamērcēt un drāšu pinumā notīrīt. Nekādu pārklājumu uzgalim mehāniski nesabojāsi, jo tāda vienkārši nav. Protams, ar tādu lodāmuru SMD detaļas nelodē.

----------


## Isegrim

Tiem aktīvajiem kušņiem viena nelaime - ja neizdodas pēc lodēšanas notīrīt un nomazgāt, vēlāk sagaidāmas problēmas. Risinājums varētu būt _gaistošas_ organiskās skābes. Bet kur lai, wtf, tādu sastāvu rauj? Sovjetiem bija pulka melnu kabeļu ar daudzdrāšu dzīslām gumijas izolācijā. Zēvele, ko saturēja šī gumija, vadus padarīja melnus un nelodējamus. 'Rīgas Gaismas' elektriķiem bija kaut kādi, sovjetu saimniecības ziepēm izskatā līdzīgi pikuči, ar kā palīdzību šos melnos vadus lodēja. Bet tas kusnis tak iesūcas kapilāri starp vadiņiem un zem izolācijas. To neizmazgāt. Tāpat kā ar to igauņu brīnumu - papriekšu kapars kļūst zaļš, pēcāk nopūst. Pasen čoms atveda no Vācijas suvenīru - mazu tūbiņu "Löthonig" (burtiski - lodmedu). Tas darbojās labi; tika salodēts pulka ķīnīzeru štepseļu un džeku, kas citādi slikti alvojas. Bet no tās tūbiņas vairs tikai atmiņas. Tad es vēl mēģināju paskābināt savu spirta-kolofonija kokteili, piešaujot tam ortofosforskābi. Daļa kolofonija izdalījās no šķīduma, bet iegūtais rezultāts bija labs - varēja _sacinnēt_ to, kas ar pliku kolofoniju nelodējās nekādi. 
P.S. nupat apskatījos - var dabūt to medutiņu. Cena - €vriks gramā, jeb taukšķis par kilo. Super!

----------


## Ints

ģermo, vārdā salmiaks

----------


## Isegrim

Man ir liela salmiaka (amonija hlorīda) tablete tieši šim mērķim. Tik _dzeloņa_ rīvēšana pa to sevišķi efektīva neizrādījās. Varbūt man krūmu salmiaku (_krutku_) iesmērējuši? Vecos laikos elektrolīts no cinka-ogles cellēm darbojās labāk.

----------


## Ints

Hm cinks-ogle Zn +CO kuiviņzin kas tie stienīši no vecām anodbaterijām? man šo ira.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Isegrim "" ir gadījies pāris reizes pudelīti apgāzt - skāde nepatīkama. Varbūt kāds ieteiks ko labu""

Es šamo (kaifioniju) glabāju kaut kādu zāļu pudelītē, tai ir maza stikla kolbiņa, kam galā tāds kā spaidāms krūtsgals no caurspīdīgas bet termoizturīgas plastmasas ar tievu caumuriņu. Domāju ka tā kāda acu vai ausu pilienu pudelīte. Ja apgāžas, nenieka neizlīst. Lai izlītu ir jāpaspaida. Kad aizkrecelējusies, tad izbaksta un atkal mēnesi miers.

P.S. par terminoloģiju:
1) korekti  ir k o l o f o n i j s un nevis kalifornijs, kanifols vai rozīns
2) kolofonija šķīdums spirtā, sakarā ar specifiskajām sekām, ja neuzmanīgi (vai tīšuprāt) par daudz saelpojas tā tvaikus, žargonā var tikt dēvēts arī par kaifioniju.

----------


## Didzis

Par to terminu konofolijs Obsi Tev taisnība, bet mums daudziem krievulaiku izglītība kur kanifolijs no krievu канифоль. Tas tāpat kā oscilogrāfs(осцилограф), kurš būtībā ir osciloskops, u.t.t. Nav jau nekur pazuduši vācu španungs un štroms. Tagad atkal jaunatnei nāk visādi anglicismi ķipa kapacitators vai induktors. Protams, jācenša pareizi runāt un rakstīt latviešu valodā. Mani kaitina anglicismi, bet krieviskie termini protams pasprūk. Kā jau teicu, tā laika izglītība, bet galvenai, ka mēs saprotam, par ko runa.

----------


## ezis666

Svaigās plates parasti nokrāsoju ar kolofonija šķidumu acetonā, ko pats arī taisu, ātri nožūst.
tikai tai nešķistai burkai jau 4 vāks, pēc pāris skrūvēšanām pielīp, un jānodīrā ar knaiblēm

----------


## Isegrim

Acetons ir pulka toksiskāka substance ošņāšanai par etilspirtu. Atcerējos, ka 'Alfā' lietoja kolofonija šķīdumu terpentīnā. Spirķiku izdzēruši bija, vai?

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Acetons ir pulka toksiskāka substance ošņāšanai par etilspirtu.  Atcerējos, ka 'Alfā' lietoja kolofonija šķīdumu terpentīnā. Spirķiku  izdzēruši bija, vai?""

1) Aknas žēl.... tās degradējas ĻOTI ātri. Pat pusei mūža nepietiek, ja vien tas netiek darīts velkmes skapī. Spirts tak maksā mazāk par acutoni. Acetons maksā ap pusotru eur litrs, kamēr denaturētais spirts (faktiski etanols 1:1 ar propanolu un biku butanolu) maksā 2 Eur litrs. Tirgojas Kuršos. Savukārt ja esi organizācija, tad Enolā ir labāks un ka tik ne lētāk.
2) Terpentīnu manā bērnībā pediatri ieteica māmiņām iepilināt zīdainītim spilventiņā, teikt, lai vieglāka elpošana. Mūsdienās gan to manīju IARC human Carcinogen A grupas listē. Jūs varētu mani it viegli pārliecināt ka tas nav kaitīgāks par krievu azbestu, jo bērnībā man šamo pirmo pilināja, un otrajam vismaz 5gade mana darbmūža pagāja sēžot 40 cm no degungala, tas bija kaut kāds apkures stojaks. Tā ka izskatās, ka kaulainā man pietaupījusi izsmalcinātāku sērgu ar ko aiziet, tipa ar salūtu, nevis šo. Tpu, tpu.
3) Alfai es kādu desmitgadi biju atmosfēras emisiju mērītājs un vēl desmitgadi uzraugs. Tā ka labi zinu viņu debilisma statusu un pakāpi gan pa garumu, gan augstumu, gan platumu. Iedomā, lai strādnieki nenodzertos, tad visur kur varēja, spirtu aizstāja ar epihlorhidrīnu, lai arī šamais ir mērkaķī teratogēns un karcinogēns un arī genotoksisks, taisni EPHG bija iemesls (nu labi, varbūt ne vienīgais) kāpēc Alfas meitenēm bērni parasti nedzima. Nedzima un viss. Tiesa ne jau visur spirtu varēja aizstāt, ephg bija stipri sliktāks šķīdinātājs, un tad strādniekus pārbaudīja pie ieejas un izejas rūpnīcā. Bet šamie, īpaši elektriķi nav pirmoreiz ar pīpi uz jumta, piemaujas plkst 9:00 un ap 16:00 jau atžirguši. Vienīgā vaina - kur nogulēties. Nu tad trakākais bija ielīdis kādus 5 metrus lielajā ventilatorā, iekš darba rata, atslēdzis rubiļņiku un krāc uz nebēdu. Diemžēl zaļā pūķa apkampienos nekad neviens īpaši gudras lietas nedara, un šī reize nebija izņēmums. Jo šī ventilatora dēļ vienā no lielajiem cehiem notrūka ieejošais ventilācijas gaiss. Kad ceha priekšnieks gāja noskaidrot kur izsists drošinātājs, tad viens rokas pagrieziens un 100 kW motors atkal uz strīpas. Pusdienlaikā virs ēdnīcas tuneļa, griestos, parādījās sārts traips. Nobrīnījos garām iedams, bet neko. Kad paēdis nācu atpakaļ, brašā padomju milicija jau visu bija nožogojusi. Tas no sērijas 1000 veidi kā nomirt - pārtapt maltā gaļā. Vēl pēc divām dienām krāsotāji pleķi aizmālēja.

----------


## Isegrim

Briesmu lietas stāsti! 
Atcerējos gadījumu, kad pašam žoklis atkārās - ciemojos VEF spiesto plašu laboratorijā (vēl Kalkuta laikos) un pamanīju, ka kāds no vietējiem "ķīmiķiem" izņem no vilkmes skapja vārglāzi ar intensīvi zilu šķidrumu, nodzer malku, noliek atpakaļ un apsedz ar filtrpapīra ripu. Vēlākais laboratorijas priekšnieks Vinovskis paskaidroja - viņš tur piešāvis metilēnzilo - lai citi neizdzer. Veči esot stiepuši spirtu no radioceha kolbās ar šā "veļas ziluma" piešprici. "Zaļie" viņus neesot aizturējuši, jo veči  teikuši, ka "tas kaparošanas šķīdums uz laboratoriju analīzei". Pēcāk mīza zaļu, tualetes apkopējai par brīnumu.

----------


## sasasa

Ja reiz par SMD, tad ierakstīšu šeit pat.
Beidzot esmu pieķēries savam pirmajam SMD veidojumam. Ar gudru ziņu sazīmēju priekš 1206-tā izmēra, lai būtu vieglāk lodēt, bet lodējot sapratu, ka arī 0805 nebūtu nemaz tik traģiski. Vienīgi ceļus starp kājām krietni grūtāk izveidot ar printera/gludekļa metodi. It kā izdodas, tik alva pa resnu 1mm, bet tomēr liekas ka kaut kas nav īsti ar fluksi. Man veikalā iedeva RF800, teica esot baigi labs un nav jāmazgā, bet te Youtube skatos, ka citi pastas lieto. Ko jūs lietojat un kas no fukšiem būtu piemērotākais un ērtākais SMD lodēšana ar lodāmuri? Un lodāmurs arī laikam ērtāks būtu ar plakano galu (kā skrūvgriezis) nevis ar apaļo.

----------


## karloslv

1206 tiešām ir zirga izmērs, ja ne ziloņa. Pēc laika ar 0805 pastrādājot, vairs negribēsies neko lielāku par 0603 lietot, un SOIC korpusi šķitīs milzīgi nīlzirgi  :: 

Bet par fluksi - nu nevajag tur neko lietot. Ja plate ir tīra, varš ir attaukots un spīdīgs, vienkārši nopērc tievu (0.5 vai sliktākajā gadījumā 0.7mm) alvu ar fluksi iekšā un _neko_ lieku neķēpā virsū. Nu ok, reizēm pēc sajūtas uzsmērēju pastu šur vai tur, jo pastai ir jauka īpašība, ka tā vismaz uz brīdi detaļu nosacīti pielipina vietā, bet kopumā process ir bez pastas. Kaut kādām SOIC mikrenēm piespiež vienu kāju ar lodāmura smailo galu, fiksi mazu dozu alvas klāt, pieķer savā vietā, tad pretējā stūrī un tad jau pārējās kājas. 

Bez pastām gan nevar, ja lieto karsto gaisu, jo gaiss visu oksidē.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mana pieckapeika par SMD detaļu lodēšanu, ja tas jādara ar lodāmuru - visām detaļām uz viena kontaktlaukuma uzlieku nelielu glītu alvas lāsīti. Tad pa vienai lieku detaļas klāt pielodējot šo vienu izvadu. Tad visām pielodēju otru galu. Jā, sanāk, ka reizēm ir vēl jāpielabo tas pirmais lodējums, jo tajā otrajā lodēšanas reizē, kad pielodē detaļu, alvā kusnis (ne fluksis, jopt), ir jau daļēji izgarojis un kaut nedaudz par ilgu lodējot var sanākt neglīti. 1206 tiešām ir liels. 0805 ir kā reizi miniatūrai lodēšanai ar roku.
Lodāmura uzgalis SMD darbiem man ir ar taisnu, smalku, pagaru, 1 vai 1,5mm platu plakanu galu, šķiet ļoti ērti, pa retam gribētos lai ir vēl viens tāds uzgalis, bet lenķī.
Bet ja jālodē kas vairāk par 1gab prototipu vai maketu - viennozīmīgi ar pastu, trafaretu un karsto gaisu - sanāk stipri ātrāk, mazāk jāelpo izgarojumi un nav tik ļoti jāpiepūlē acis kā lodējot ar lodāmuru pa vienai detaļai.

----------


## karloslv

Vēl divkapeika par acu piepūlēšanu - dabūjiet labu lupu. Milzīgu. Stikla. Ar apgaismojumu. 

Entrī levelis ir šis: http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...010240&lang=lv

----------


## sasasa

> 1206 tiešām ir zirga izmērs, ja ne ziloņa. Pēc laika ar 0805 pastrādājot, vairs negribēsies neko lielāku par 0603 lietot, un SOIC korpusi šķitīs milzīgi nīlzirgi 
> .


 Ir jau ir lieli un pamatīgi, bet pabaidījos, ka ar gludekli smalkos ceļus nedabūšu gatavus. Kad pasūtīšu 2-pusēju PCB fināla variantam, tad droši ka ar 0805. Bet nu vismaz pieredze kaut kāda ir gūta  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Mana pieckapeika par SMD detaļu lodēšanu, ja tas jādara ar lodāmuru - visām detaļām uz viena kontaktlaukuma uzlieku nelielu glītu alvas lāsīti. Tad pa vienai lieku detaļas klāt pielodējot šo vienu izvadu. Tad visām pielodēju otru galu. .


 Paldies Kodolskiltava, par šo. Vienkārši ideāli. Iet tā lieta! Vēl baigais pluss ir ka jāatlodē tikai viens gals, ja gadījum nepareizā vieta pieķerts kāda detaļa.

----------


## JDat

Nedaudz par procesiem, kuri notiek lodēšanas laikā un kas vajadzīgs, lai izveidotos labs lodējums: http://hackaday.com/2017/02/23/what-...r-work-anyway/

----------


## AndrisZ

Svarīgi ir pareizi turēt lodāmuru!  ::

----------


## lauraiss

Es beidzot izpildīju šo sen ieplānoto uzdevumu! Dabūju ļoti lēti tādu pašu dzelzi, nedaudz bojātu.
Salaboju, kas bija jālabo un uzstādīju šo nolādēto modčipu, tieši to pašu, kuru iepriekšējo reizi un ar pirmo reizi viss sanāca.
Šoreiz biju superuzmanīgs un pacietīgs bet tāpat bez pigoriem neiztiku. Izlēmu pēc pārbaudes, visus kontaktus un vadus nofiksēt ar karsto līmi.
Tā staipās vēl trakāk kā siers makaronos, trakāk kā košļene uz botas karstā vasaras dienā. Dabūju matos, pirkstos un pa visu galdu:

Sagaidīju kad sakalst un tad ar mazām nagu šķērītēm visu cītīgi apgraizīju un sarullēju kamolā. Pieļauju, ka man tizla tā līmes pistolīte, lēta tāda. 
Tomēr ķēpu risinot iekšā smaidīju - esmu to velna PS2 modčipu pieveicis. Vecās konsolēs tas ir viens no pretīgāk uzstādāmajiem 
modifikācijas risinājumiem un nu varēšu nomirt laimīgs.

----------


## JDat

Mana tizlā līems pistole pateica "Čau!" efektīvā veidā: izbliez mājās korķus.

Kas attiecas uz tiem staipīgajiem puķīem, tad normāls būvniecības fēns taisnās rokās, noliek visu "pa plauktiņiem".

Kopumā izskātas OK. varbūr dažās vietās parāk liela āpdrosīsnāsānās" pret nekontatkiem. Tā tik turpinu un abūsi ne tikai "old game collection" danu, bet arī elektroniķa dznbudismu.

MALACIS!

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar līmpistoli mācīties strādāt jāiet uz kādu floristikas pulciņu. Tur tās dāmītes veikli visko lipina un nekas viņām "nepuņķojās".  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tiem līmes _pisķikiem_ parasti nav nekādas termoregulēšanas. Ja jāstrādā produktīvi, ar to jaudu tā ir, kā ir. Ja jāpalipina pa pilei ar starplaikiem - pārkarst. Savulaik vienam eksemplāram iebāzu diodi un mikroslēdzi, ar kuru to saīsot. Sena metode, bet noderēja. Ar vienu pusperiodu varēja stundām čūkstēt.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es censtos vadiņus vilkt vietās, kurās ir gluda plates virsma vadiņus līmētu klāt ar kaptona lenti, kura izskatās stipri profesionālāk kā karstā līme. Bet tā pa lielam forši, ka sanāca!

----------


## lauraiss

"censtos vadiņus vilkt vietās, kurās ir gluda plates virsma" - neticēju, ka strādās. Zinu, ka ar tādu attieksmi strādāt nedrīkst, uzreiz jādara kā pienākas, nu ir mācība. Reāli, es iepriekšējo reizi kādus 5-6 piegājienus lodēju. Šajā reizē trasēju uz aci, aptuveni, bet pārsteigumā, ka tiešām strādā, drebošām rokām, metot krustus, visu salīmēju pēc iespējas mazāk raustot. Gaisā vadi nekarājas un tam ROM čipam nelaist pāri nevar, bet smukāk noteikti varēja, jā. "kaptona lenta" - nezināju, ka tāda ir, tagad zināšu. Karstā līme manuprāt arī ir laba, priekš lauku apvidus, ja vien neķēzās tik traki, kā man sanāca.

----------


## JDat

> "censtos vadiņus vilkt vietās, kurās ir gluda plates virsma" - neticēju, ka strādās. Zinu, ka ar tādu attieksmi strādāt nedrīkst, uzreiz jādara kā pienākas, nu ir mācība. Reāli, es iepriekšējo reizi kādus 5-6 piegājienus lodēju. Šajā reizē trasēju uz aci, aptuveni, bet pārsteigumā, ka tiešām strādā, drebošām rokām, metot krustus, visu salīmēju pēc iespējas mazāk raustot. Gaisā vadi nekarājas un tam ROM čipam nelaist pāri nevar, bet smukāk noteikti varēja, jā. "kaptona lenta" - nezināju, ka tāda ir, tagad zināšu. Karstā līme manuprāt arī ir laba, priekš lauku apvidus, ja vien neķēzās tik traki, kā man sanāca.


 Nū! kaptona lenta? Tas taču ir space grade! Katrs astronauts zin, ka ar kaptonu (duct tape vietā) jāsalāpa Habla teleskops, kad remontē.  ::  Arī Zenta izmanto kaptonu. Kosmoss taču. Labi,jokus pie malas. Forša štellīte, bet, diemžēl, nezinu, kur tādu noripkt vietējos veikalos. Paliek interneti un farnell... Kāreiz uzzināšu arī šo dzenbudisma mācību.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es Farnelī sūtīju. Nav mans 10mm platais rullītis super lēts, bet ja tā pa bišķiņam izmanto tad jau pietiek ilgam laikam.

----------


## JDat

Raķetes antena tika uztaisīta no diviem tieviem ftoroplasta vadiem, kuri tiak salīmētā 3mm savstarpējā attākmā ar katona lentu. Kaptons tāpēc ka antena atrodas pirodegļa aktīvajā aktīvajā zonā.

----------

